# need help finding fixtures?



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

150 degrees is the only thing that I have seen out there. Your best bet, may be T8 high ambient highbay fixtures rated at 194 degrees.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wall mount on a 45 deg angle?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I think you will find standard testing is at 40 degrees C / 104 F

Since LED's are sensitive to heat, once you go over that, you will reduce the life of the fixtures.


----------

